# Westminster bike swap this weekend



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

http://stopswapandsave.com

Where: Carroll County Ag Center
When: Feb 8, 2009, doors open at 9am


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the tip.. hadn't heard about the swap.:thumbsup: 
I think I'll drive down and check it out.


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

Dang, that is going to be a cold one, wear your woolies. Everytime I went there, the heat was poor to missing.


----------



## hemmie (Jun 15, 2004)

Actually, the weather's supposed to be in the 50s. Maybe I'll skip this and go for a ride instead.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

There was a ride from the swap at 11am. It was a beautiful day. I bought a NOS 6speed wheelset with DA hubs for $125; a Cinelli hairnet for free, a Bass and Newcastle headtube badge ($2 each), and some shifters for a bike I'm selling; $5.


----------

